# Pediatric orthopaedic in Dubai/sharjah



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Guys

Can anyone suggest good pediatric ortho doctor
For my 13 month son. I am concerned regarding his walking.
I would prefer to go to a clinic than a hospital.
Any suggestions please.


----------

